# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Puente de Montañana un pueblo entre dos provincias.

## perdiguera

Puente de Montañana


Hace unos días visité el pueblo de Pont de Montañana, en la provincia de Huesca y junto al Noguera Ribagorza.
El pueblo, que era un lugar de cruce del río y que servía de fielato a Montañana, pueblo del que ya puse un hilo de una visita anterior, ha sobrevivido a lo largo del tiempo gracias al cruce de carreteras que lo atraviesa. Así mantiene una zona nueva y una antigua que es la que a mí me ha interesado.
Este pueblo tiene una singularidad importante: parte de él pertenece a Aragón y parte a Cataluña, aunque administrativamente sea un municipio oscense. Hay viviendas que una parte está en Cataluña y otra en Aragón. Podéis verlo en el Sigpack perfectamente.

Hay un pequeño puente colgante peatonal que una las dos partes del río y que parece que fue instalado justo después de acabar la guerra civil según placa que fotografié.
El puente estaba en obras en uno de sus extremos y esa lona azul cubría a los trabajadores de la fina lluvia que caía en el momento de hacer la visita.
He dividido en tres partes la visita.

Aquí va la primera:

El río Noguera Ribagorzana.


El indicador del sendero histórico.


La iglesia por detrás


Dos de la plaza mayor




El campanario de la iglesia.


La fachada.


Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo.

Deambulando por las callejas del pueblo.













Llegamos al río.
El puente desde aguas arriba


El río Noguera


Detalles del puente




El puente desde aguas abajo


Un linnímetro con su pasarela para medir.

----------


## perdiguera

Las últimas.

Vista del puente con las obras al fondo


El río desde el puente


Los carteles indicadores


Una indicación para los caminantes.

----------


## sergi1907

Parece un pueblo muy bonito y tranquilo, de esos que aún quedan en los que dan ganas de irse a vivir una buena temporada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me dan ganas de irme un par de semanas a ese pueblo, apagar el teléfono y no tocar ni televisión ni internet.

----------


## REEGE

Me extraña F. Lázaro que estés unos días sin internet y sin embalses.net...jajaja
No puedes estar sin nosotros!! :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me extraña F. Lázaro que estés unos días sin internet y sin embalses.net...jajaja
> No puedes estar sin nosotros!!


Ya te digo... jajaja  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Hay un pequeño puente colgante peatonal que una las dos partes del río y que parece que fue instalado justo después de acabar la guerra civil según placa que fotografié.





> Los carteles indicadores


Hola tocayo excelente reportaje amigo, como han dicho por aquí dan ganas de irse una temporadita por ahí.

Si mal no recuerdo la guerra civil acabo el 1 de abril de 1939, así que ese puente colgante se debió construir durante la guerra civil, no después.

Muchas gracias por el reportaje.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que no miré el año y como es del nueve de abril pensé que era posterior.
Gracias por la corrección.

----------

